# For Sale - Powdered Stainless Martell Sujihiki



## Dave Martell (Sep 16, 2017)

*Stats*

Model - Sujihiki

Blade Length - 300mm

Steel - CPM-154 (powdered stainless steel)

Hardness - Rc 61-62 (with cryo)

Height (at heel) - 44-45mm (ish)

Handle Style - Wa Octagonal



The handle is a stabilized & dyed gray (yet almost natural looking) box elder burl paired with black buffalo horn, a nickel silver & G10 spacers. Classy yet funky is what I picture this one coming out as. 




**Note -**This knife is not finished** but it is 20% of the way there. If you're interested, and wish to buy it now, **I'll discount the price by $90**. 

If you'd prefer to wait and see what she looks like before purchasing that's OK fine by me too, just shoot me a PM and I'll put your name down for first refusal, and so on. Just please understand that should someone else wish to purchase the knife in the meantime (before it's finished) I will sell it without consulting you. I'm trying to be as fair as possible, hope you can understand. *



Price - *$840 *

Buy It Now Price - *$750

*(shipping included to USA / International will pay all costs over $25) 



If you're interested in purchasing this knife please contact via PM or email along with your Paypal email address (for the invoice). If international, please specify country.

Thanks for looking!

Dave


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 23, 2017)

Listing Correction:

The handle is a stabilized & dyed gray (yet almost natural looking) box elder burl paired with black buffalo horn, a nickel silver & G10 spacers




Price reduction as a result:

Price - *$840** $800*

Buy It Now Price - *$750* *$710*


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 26, 2017)

Dave Martell said:


> Listing Correction:
> 
> The handle is a stabilized & dyed gray (yet almost natural looking) box elder burl paired with black buffalo horn, a nickel silver & G10 spacers
> 
> ...




I want to make it clear that when this knife is complete the "buy it now" price will disappear. 

Dave


----------



## malexthekid (Sep 27, 2017)

Why oh why must the aud be so rubbish.


----------



## Nemo (Sep 27, 2017)

malexthekid said:


> Why oh why must the aud be so rubbish.


Exactly this.


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 29, 2017)

This is the handle for this knife. It's a dyed box elder burl with black buffalo horn. Most of the dye was ground away when shaping so it's more natural colored than I had though it'd be. 

*Note - this handle is NOT finished! It has no oil on it yet. It will get a bit darker toned and will pick up more shine once it's sealed.


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 29, 2017)

**Note -**This knife is still not finished** but it is 40% of the way there. If you're interested, and wish to buy it now, **I'll discount the price by $90**. *:doublethumbsup:


----------

